# Brooks Swift or B17



## Jim77 (5 May 2008)

I am weighing up whether to get a new saddle and have decided on a Brooks'.

Can't decide between a B17 or a Swift. Swift is 3 times the price. Is it worth it? I am a recreational cyclist but not a sports one. I have a Cannondale Bad Boy 700.

Cheers.


----------



## hodsgod (5 May 2008)

I haven't got one, but mate of mine fitted a B17 about 18 months ago. He has just stopped complaining about the pain. As far as I can see his saddle hasn't worn in, probably the other way round.

Good luck!


----------



## Jim77 (5 May 2008)

So I guess you're saying don't bother then! So what would you recommend instead?


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2008)

Jim77 have a read of a similiar thread of mine on Brooks choice. You'll also find a couple of alternative suggestions in there instead of the Brooks.

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=5924


----------



## jonesy (5 May 2008)

I've got three Brooks B17s now; they've replaced all my other saddles. I find them far more comfortable than anything else I've tried and I had no problems wearing them in. But other people have a quite different experience.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (5 May 2008)

I have the Team pro and the champion (B17 with a better finish)

They are both very comfortable, however, the Team pro it's a better looking saddle.

If you buy one and you are not one of those lucky people that don't need to brake the saddle in then you must be prepared to give the braking in process a little time. 500 miles for the Team Pro and 200 miles for the Champion (B17) in my case.

I hope that helps

Rick


----------



## Ivan Ardon (6 May 2008)

Functionally, there's little difference in it. Only you can say if the bling factor is worth the extra cost, no-one else is all that interested.

FWIW I've got a B17 special on my hybrid (I liked the look of the copper rails for just a few quid extra), and it is indeed lovely to ride once you've spent some time getting the adjustment just right.


----------



## Paulus (6 May 2008)

I have a B17 narrow on my tourer and it is sooo comfortable. They do take a little while to break in, and they need a little maintainance, ie tensioning and proofing, but a real Brooks saddle is worth it.


----------



## Big T (8 May 2008)

I think the only difference is that the Swift has titanium rails, so it's lighter but much more expensive. I've got a B17 standard and have no complaints. It's now nicely broken in and like sitting in an armchair.


----------



## dantheman (9 May 2008)

I must be a dunce or something- I thought a B17 was an airplane!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 May 2008)

mjones said:


> I've got three Brooks B17s now; they've replaced all my other saddles. I find them far more comfortable than anything else I've tried and I had no problems wearing them in. But other people have a quite different experience.


I'm on my second... and I'd by another. Excellent value, last for Donkeys years and I find them perfect from day one.
If uncertain which model, go for the B17 at the lower cost to see if the Brooks experience is for you. Available for under £30 if you look around. Bargain.


----------



## Globalti (12 May 2008)

I bought an unused Swift second hand and was deeply disappointed with it; it was heavy and crude and looked like it had been built by a medieval chastity belt maker. It was also grossly uncomfortable so I resold it for the same money.


----------



## Tynan (12 May 2008)

never sure about all this, I've found most saddles I've used fine, they're only for a level of support after all, suspect people have blamed the saddle fof posture/setup problems

yeah for the tourers I guess


----------



## domtyler (12 May 2008)

Brooks are built to last, not for featherweight performance.

I have three different saddles on three different bikes, I wouldn't dream of sticking a Brooks on my carbon race bike for instance, but on the old winter bike it's perfect.

Mine was comfy from day one btw.

Other saddles are:

Spesh Toupe: 10/10
Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow: 9/10


----------



## ASC1951 (13 May 2008)

I've had a couple of B17s, which have been comfortable from out of the box and in one case has outlasted the bike.

I've got a Ti Swift on my best bike at the moment. It's even more comfortable than the B17 but after 5 years is beginning to age and probably won't last another five. Given that it costs only as much as a tank and a half of diesel, ten years' use instead of twenty isn't a huge issue for me.

They are both great saddles IMO.


----------



## Globalti (14 May 2008)

Er... Five years? I have used the same El Cheapo Trek plastic saddle now for about 15 years! I have re-covered it with new vinyl three times and it is still as comfortable as ever.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (14 May 2008)

I pit a B17 champion on my tourer and I am happy with it. It is heavy though so i wouldnt put it on a road bike (if I had one!)...I would say that it is crucial to get it set right or your nuts will suffer....but it looks great on my racing green frame


----------



## ASC1951 (14 May 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> Er... Five years? I have used the same El Cheapo Trek plastic saddle now for about 15 years! I have re-covered it with new vinyl three times and it is still as comfortable as ever.


Fair enough. I've tried plastic and gel saddles, from cheap tat up to good Selles and even a Litespeed; unfortunately I couldn't get on with any of them, whereas my various Brooks have always been comfortable. 

The five years is 20,000 miles and I'm not very light.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 May 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> Fair enough. I've tried plastic and gel saddles, from cheap tat up to good Selles and even a Litespeed; unfortunately I couldn't get on with any of them, whereas my various Brooks have always been comfortable.
> 
> The five years is 20,000 miles and I'm not very light.


I retired my first B17 after around 22 years of reasonable use, but I was a lightweight back then.


----------

